# Question



## iamtonyk (Apr 23, 2013)

Besides a pedigree. How would I know or tell if a puppy is a bully or an apbt? I've come across breeders that have adba pups and some that have ukc pups.


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

iamtonyk said:


> Besides a pedigree. How would I know or tell if a puppy is a bully or an apbt? I've come across breeders that have adba pups and some that have ukc pups.


You will never know for sure without proof of lineage.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

i you dont feel comfortable with your dealing with, then move on, because your gut feelinbgs are probly true.

plus there are so many kennels with good reps, that you dont even have to mess with them.

a good breeder be it apbt, blue, or bully, they are gonna be proud of their animals, and you'll never have a question as to what type of dog your getting.

everyone that has ever gotten a dog from us, gets the title with a 5 generation pedigree, its just to easy to print the ped out, my partner has a printer and he can print one in about a minute.

which, freakin amazes me.
back in the day, we got a magazine bi-monthly, so when we wanted to know what dogs were doing what, we had to wait, 2 months, now its instant. ya'll just dont know how good you got it.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

i fully agree my friend.


----------

